# SHOOTING POSITIONS & DRY FIRING



## Ultraman (May 20, 2011)

I was wondering if any of you practice different _*SHOOTING POSITIONs*_? Lying, Seated, Kneeling and Standing? 
Also in My life I have spent hundred of hours DRY FIRING My hand guns to improve My shooting abilities. 
Does anyone Dry Snap(?) their slingshots? Right now I will pull the bands back and aim but not release the pouch. 
Is this beneficial or a waste of time?
Inquiring Newbie wants to know.


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

I pule the bans back all the time to see if I notice any thing about my form. I do shoot kneeling and sitting also it's fun to mix it up a little. The pulling of the bans might help in a steady hand when you shoot also,


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Well sometimes I like to pull the bands over my head and shoot and sometimes behind my head, sometimes, just for fun.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Ultraman said:


> I was wondering if any of you practice different _*SHOOTING POSITIONs*_? Lying, Seated, Kneeling and Standing?
> Also in My life I have spent hundred of hours DRY FIRING My hand guns to improve My shooting abilities.
> Does anyone Dry Snap(?) their slingshots? Right now I will pull the bands back and aim but not release the pouch.
> Is this beneficial or a waste of time?
> Inquiring Newbie wants to know.


Dry firing will break your bands or tubes.


----------



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

Dgui is so very correct. You might as well shoot with ammo. 
Sure dry fire will help you distinguish problems with trigger pull and "flinch". And it's much cheaper to dry fire your rifle or pistol if the firing pin can handle it (some can't). 
The only way to distinguish problems with sling shot is by paying attention, and live practice is cheap if you have an ammo catch box. Yes, I always try to shoot at different distances and out of normal target position. So much fun! I love these simple, inexpensive little weapons of silent destruction!


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

I don't use a rigged slingshot to dry fire but sometimes I will just hold a frame out as if I'm going to fire just to check I'm standing and not slumping lol.


----------



## Melchior (Dec 27, 2009)

I sometimes shoot sititng in my room, and prone in the outdoors. All you have to do is to keep your body upright, I don't notice a difference in accuracy. Lying would be more complicated, I guess.


----------



## Gib (Sep 21, 2010)

I never dry fire, I do pull back the bands as if I am going to shoot then gently let the tension go, I do this so that I can make sure my form is good. Repetition is the key

I have shot kneeling, I also do a sort of "quick draw" if you will which entails me standing facing away from the target, I turn (sometimes not moving feet just at waist) draw then fire quickly. Sometimes I swear I hit my target more doing this then looking straight at the target for every shot.

Cheers


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Bands are cheap! Just make a set your "dry fire" bands. It will destroy them eventually but the increase in confidence is likely to translate into increased shooting ability and at a minimal investment. Hand slap may be an issue though.


----------



## SlingGal (Jun 18, 2011)

I've practiced kneeling (my kung fu students playfully call it "Ninja style" hahaha!), standard shoulder-width stance with feet parallel and front toe pointing to target, seated, different martial arts stances, and one time laying down (that was hard.)

I don't dry fire, in that I look at a slingshot the same way I do a bow, and I was taught never to dry fire. Dry *pull* I've done on both bows and slingshots, but never dry firing.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

I like shooting in different positions even though I like standing. A funny and useful way to shoot for me is to shoot while I'm walking.


----------

